# NEEDS A LITTLE TLC??! Check out this bike!



## Nickinator (May 4, 2012)

Holy crap I'd hate to see one that needs a LOT of TLC!! 
Wow I thought we had some bad ones...

http://iowacity.craigslist.org/bik/2960497539.html


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2012)

You call that ART? My 6 year old kid could do that!


----------



## ohdeebee (May 4, 2012)

*I've got one of those*

Hell, I'd let mine for for $140! AND it's a prewar Schwinn!!!


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2012)

The bike is in pain. Put it out of it's misery please.


----------



## OldRider (May 4, 2012)

Actually I see almost breaking even on that bike deal that Nick posted.....if the skiptooth chain can be oil soaked and brought back to life thats a 40-45 dollar chain, the bars look ok in the picture, as well as the frame, maybe the pedals and crank too, can't see them clearly. But as for it needing a little tlc?? Thats a laugh!


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 4, 2012)

I think it's a joke listing.. Check out the phone number... If you flip the Seven and the 6, you'll have "Jenny's" number!


----------



## Uniblab (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if anyone survived...and if they did, can they still tie their own shoelaces?


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 7, 2012)

I think with a little rubbing compound, it will buff out.


----------



## MOTOmike (May 12, 2012)

*Good One!*

Nothing a can of WD-40 and a ball peen hammer couldn't fix.
Best laugh I've had all day......


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (May 20, 2012)

Someone misused their ejector seat, they obviously ejected and the thing got tossed around in traffic... 

-Sam


----------



## Nickinator (May 20, 2012)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> Someone misused their ejector seat, they obviously ejected and the thing got tossed around in traffic...
> 
> -Sam




im sure this must be a really really rare 007 bike lol


----------

